# O aquecimento global em Portugal



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2013 às 21:11)

*Temperaturas em Portugal aumentam duas vezes o ritmo mundial desde 1970*


> As temperaturas médias em Portugal aumentaram,  em 40 anos, a uma taxa de 0,5 graus por década, duas vezes o ritmo mundial,  levando um especialista a dizer que o país está vulnerável ao impacto destas  alterações.
> 
> De acordo com o estudo "O clima de Portugal nos séculos XX e XXI", realizado  pelo projeto SIAM ("Cenários, Impactos e Medidas de Adaptação", na sigla  em inglês) no começo do século, reunindo investigadores de diversas universidades,  "são estimados aumentos sistemáticos da temperatura, que podem atingir três  a sete graus centígrados no verão, com aquecimento mais forte do interior  Norte e Centro e um forte incremento da frequência e intensidade das ondas  de calor", enquanto nas ilhas a subida das temperaturas é mais "moderada".
> 
> ...



Terá sido mesmo assim ?


----------



## Paulo H (24 Abr 2013 às 22:13)

Não se baseiam em normais climatológicas (30 anos), comparam anos concretos que lhes convêm. Uma subida de 0.5C / década é ridículo, não tem fundamento científico nenhum!


----------



## Paulo H (24 Abr 2013 às 22:17)

O que há hoje em dia, é um ligeiro aumento na temperatura média anual, quando comparada com os dados de há 40/70anos. Neste aumento acontecem com maior frequência ondas de calor e fenómenos extremos de vento e precipitação, mas por outro lado também ocorrem períodos de temperaturas abaixo da média, que atenuam a tendência de subida. Embora seja real a subida de temperatura média..


----------



## camrov8 (27 Abr 2013 às 19:08)

Paulo H disse:


> Não se baseiam em normais climatológicas (30 anos), comparam anos concretos que lhes convêm. Uma subida de 0.5C / década é ridículo, não tem fundamento científico nenhum!



falas doque aparentemente não sabes o estudo das temperaturas não se baseia nos extremos mas em médias e não de 30 anos mas desde que se começou a registra-las


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2013 às 20:09)

camrov8 disse:


> falas doque aparentemente não sabes o estudo das temperaturas não se baseia nos extremos mas em médias e não de 30 anos mas desde que se começou a registra-las



camrov8, a noticia é bem explicita, e compara a temperatura média no ano de 1972 e no ano de 2012.

Como se pode ver no gráfico seguinte, 1972 foi um ano extremamente frio.







Se tivessem comparado com 1982, os resultados seriam ao contrário, visto que 1982 foi mais quente que 2012. 
Aliás, nos últimos 20 anos, 2012 até foi o 3º ano mais fresco. (Que ainda assim foi +0,02ºC do que a normal 71-00).


----------



## Aurélio (27 Abr 2013 às 22:47)

Para se saber se um país tem tido um aumento de temperatura tem que se utilizar sempre uma média, e neste caso foi usado como mostra o André a média da temperatura anual em Portugal entre 1971-2000.
Analisando o mapa constato que o periodo mais frio coincidiu com periodo mais chuvoso que tivemos no século 20.

Contudo na minha opinião uma temperatura anual ainda por cima a média da média anual a mim nada me diz, e não será certamente por causa disso que temos degelo em muitas zonas.

Muito mais importante é se relacionar as diferenças na temperatura ao nivel sazonal isso mim muito mais importante, porque imaginando que essa diferença surge na Primavera mais quente e menos chuvosa, esse factor se fosse aplicado no Ártico teria um grande efeito no degelo.

Em Portugal aplicado ao nivel da Primavera originaria provavelmente uma alteração em alguns ecosistemas locais, e um grande aumento da evaporação, insolação e aumento das secas.

Agora fazer-se dramas cientificos se a média aumentou +0,5ºC ou +1ºC isso não afecta.

Interessa muito mais ver a evolução da média das máximas e verificar onde houve alterações mais importantes ao nível da temperatura.

Enfim muitos temas para se discutir ....


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 14:32)

https://rea.apambiente.pt/node/201

http://adapt-act.lnec.pt/pdfs/03-IPMA.pdf


----------

